# Vermont Septic Design Questions



## crylozeus (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a parcel of land in mid Vermont and was hoping someone might be able to answer my question. Here it is: I have no zoning on my land, however, in order to build a house on my property and live there full time, it is a requirement, I believe, to have a septic system installed. As it stands, it may cost atleast $4,000 to get a septic design/site design for my property. I was also told, by the plumber, who was not an engineer, that if I got a proper site design for my land, that would double the value of my land even if I did not install a septic system.
Another option I have is to take out a construction loan, get the site design done, install a septic system, drill a well and build a home on the property and sell it for a profit if possible.

Any thoughts on anyway to avoid having to install a septic system and still be able to live there full time? We just want to use a composting toilet and avoid the whole headache of extra costs. The land is mostly ledge too about 24-48" to ledge and hence would be necessary to install an above ground septic system. We're talking a loan of around $60-80k. CZ


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

The rule is, if no water is plumbed going into a home,no septic is needed. This is the law in New York and I don't see why it could be different there. They are not allowed to force you to have a septic. The Amish religion inhibits them from having such amenities. You can have outhouse or compost. You can sneak the water line in after all the legal people leave. Don't let the village inspectors bully you. Learn your loop holes.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Farmgal hasn't lived in Vermont. You do NOT want to mess around with trying to fly under the radar there. HUGE mistake. If you do, you may find yourself paying for that mistake for the rest of your life. Vermont is the state with a full handicap wheelchair access ADA compliant restroom - on the top of Camel's Hump, where there is NO wheelchair access unless you helicopter in.

Go to the town clerk in the town and a couple other towns in the area and ask who does septic work, and "oh, by the way... what are the minimum requirements?" The rules have undoubtedly changed, but outhouses and destroilets used to be allowed in some situations.

Considering that the frost line was *six feet* down this past year in Vermont, a septic system only 48" down is a setup for failure.

The reality is that some lots are impractical to build on, especially in Vermont. If you try to and get caught, there are fines AND you have to return the land to the way it was. Investigate, but be prepared to sell and walk away.


----------

